# Where is Omegon



## Zulucrisis (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry if this has been covered previously but does anyone know what eventually became of Omegon.

I know that Alpharus was allegedly killed by Guilliman in Ultramar but as far as I can see we are told nowhere what happens to Omegon.

So does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Both are most likely still alive but no one has the slightest clue as to what they're doing or where they are. Even in the fluff, we are left with absolutely nothing in regards to their whereabouts or plans or even their allegiances.

Its doubtful that they still are wrecking havoc with the Imperium because after all this time, it still stands strong, arguably even stronger in some ways than pre-Heresy. So I would imagine they would have given up long ago.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think either of Alpharus or Omegon have been confirmed dead (unless its states in one of the black libary books or something else I haven't read) but it seems almost certain. Gulliman killed one of them.


----------



## Zulucrisis (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks

pity no one actually knows


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

No one has actually written anything


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you check behind the sofa?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I don't think either of Alpharus or Omegon have been confirmed dead (unless its states in one of the black libary books or something else I haven't read) but it seems almost certain. Gulliman killed one of them.


I would argue that its more certain Guilliman killed neither of them. They were renowned for using doubles to act in their stead. But most pressingly, the entire account of the battle came from an Inquisitor who turned out to be an agent of the Alpha Legion in all likelyhood, the Ultramarines themselves doubt it.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I would argue that its more certain Guilliman killed neither of them. They were renowned for using doubles to act in their stead. But most pressingly, the entire account of the battle came from an Inquisitor who turned out to be an agent of the Alpha Legion in all likelyhood, the Ultramarines themselves doubt it.


Inquisitor Kravin / Kraven or however you spell his name. Almost all if not all of the information about the Alpha Legion came from him. Once another Inquisitor requested to see the documents, research, etc. he disappeared which pretty much means that the very little we actually know about the Alpha Legion is disinformation.


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

As an Alpha Legion fan I like to think both Alpharius and Omegon are still alive and working to end the Imperium in the name of the Emperor. In all likelihood, if they are alive, they are jaded as hell, and constantly working towards the demise of the Imperium out of a sense of self fulfillment. I picture a core of loyal Alpha Legion Astartes working towards this end and serving as catalysts to the machinations of their primarchs. Beyond that core group i see the legion as fragmented with each cell serving its own ends and many of which having fallen to chaos.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

If Guilliman killed one of them then its likely that omegon is in fact the one that died, acting as the double for alpharius, or at least that is how I always read it.

If they have stayed 'loyal' to humanity (as apposed to the imperium itself) then I would expect them to have died, I think 10,000 years is probably too long for even a primarch to live by natural means (gulliman is in suspended animation, Russ and Khan are in the warp/webway somewhere, and the rest of them are all dead). However if they have actually fallen, then they are a daemon prince and effectively immortal.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Omegon`s been renting out my spare room for the past 4,000 years. He wouldn`t tell me where he was before that so I can`t fully answer your question, sorry. :dunno:


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I always read that the doubt of Inquisitor Kravin was the intention. Rather than anyone actually proving him wrong, it was the spectre of doubt, and his disappearance, that brought his account into question; the link with the Alpha Legion was, to me, a device to discredit him so that anything he said or wrote, if it was factual at all, would be discredited as well, thus depriving the Imperium of anything useful. Whilst AL involvement seems a given, I didn't read it as quite so cut-and-dried, rather, it might have been a competing Inquisitorial faction who wanted to get him out of the way, not liking an Inquisitor who had looked so deep into the ways of the enemy.
The UM disavowing knowledge seemed to be them not wanting to get involved. Primarchs killing Primarchs and, probably more importantly, the UMs being outsmarted, wouldn't have sat well; specially with this being disseminated in a public forum. There was probably a preference to let the Inquisitors have their games, whilst the Chapter stayed well out of it.
I'm not saying that this is exactly what was meant, just that this was what I took away from it, when I first read it.

GFP


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Maidel said:


> If Guilliman killed one of them then its likely that omegon is in fact the one that died, acting as the double for alpharius, or at least that is how I always read it.
> 
> If they have stayed 'loyal' to humanity (as apposed to the imperium itself) then I would expect them to have died, I think 10,000 years is probably too long for even a primarch to live by natural means (gulliman is in suspended animation, Russ and Khan are in the warp/webway somewhere, and the rest of them are all dead). However if they have actually fallen, then they are a daemon prince and effectively immortal.


Whilst i agree with you about most the primarchs here, the rest aint dead at least that hasnt been confirmed, both vulkan and corax left their legions, then you have the lion etc so they might be dead they might be down the old age primarchs home playing chess and getting bathed by nurses.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

constantin_valdor said:


> Whilst i agree with you about most the primarchs here, the rest aint dead at least that hasnt been confirmed, both vulkan and corax left their legions, then you have the lion etc so they might be dead they might be down the old age primarchs home playing chess and getting bathed by nurses.


Im not going to disagree with you that there isnt anything that SAYS they are dead - but if they werent dead, why would they have stayed away so long?

The only logical assumption is that they either CANT come back, WONT come back or are dead.

CANT because they are trapped somewhere (EG the warp)

WONT because they actually all fell to chaos in the end or are staying away because they dont like the way humanity is heading and are waiting for it all to fall down before re-appearing.

Or they in fact died.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Or potentially been scattered somewhere else in time, be it the future or the past.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The Alpha Legion was fiercely opposed to Chaos during the events shown to "Legion". Their Primarch was described as one soul shared by two bodies.

Now, the Alpha Legion at the very least uses Chaos - mutations, cults, daemons, etc. Of their Primarch(s), there is no sign.

What happened to Omegon? I would wager that the change in the Alpha Legion can be directly tied to that question. Perhaps one of the twins was corrupted and/or killed, and the remaining one turned the Legion from the shadows. Perhaps one of the twins was corrupted and/or killed and the remaining one fell to Guilliman after all, which in turn led to the Legion to slowly succumb to Chaos.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Afganistan.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

I think that they are both alive. Which makes the idea that a standard (well as standard as alpha legion gets) space marine nearly kicked Gulliman's blue butt makes it all the better. With the fact that the Alpha legion is based upon misdirection, sublty, and general sneakyness, i think its safe to say that they have something big going on, and for all we know might even be running the imperium to an extent. I think the only thing that they might not of infiltrated would be the grey knights, but thats not even certain. especially if they already have people in the inquisition.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Basically there is no concrete info on them at all. Who died at the hands of Guilliman, and the legions current agenda is also unknown. The only thing we can say for sure is that there are large portions of the alpha legion that 'appear' to fully support chaos. Siege of vraks, arkos the faithless etc. Other than that, hardly anything.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Omeagon is the informer that brought the downfall of the NOW


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Didn't you know? He's masquerading as Nick Clegg, and subtly leading the world to the apocalypse.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

yeah that would be closer to the truth. Still on the OP i do wonder how they are going to fluff out the AL more now they have been given some centre stage. or maybe they are just going to keep everyone waiting while they do something else that leads up to it.

i think that possibly the AL split in half with the half that fell to chaos (if that is what has really happened) following Omeagon and the other half still keeping true to Alpharius's actions following Leigon. 

then again it could all be more bull shit and we have to wait for whatever is revealed during the HH books...if they touch on them again.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

All we must need to know is that we must remember to check both our closet and under our beds at night to make sure Alpharius and Omegon are not hiding there.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If Alpharius or Omegon were still alive then the Alpha Legion might actually do something rather than just dick about ineffectually and jumping out from behind improbably events shouting 'We knew that would happen!!'. They would the only legions still led by their Primarch full time, so it seems mostly likely they're dead somewhere in the Galaxy.

The Alpha Legion is just that guy you play at pool who miscues, ricochets the ball of 6 others and rolls in then says 'Yeah meant that'.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Or the rest of the time destroying entire chapters whilst taking no casualties in the process, but instead gaining recruits.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

(Slowly fade into the main chamber on Terra, where are seated, the most senior members and rulers of the Imperium. The camera slowly traces over each of the members faces, outlining their age and seniority before finally stopping on a giant 12ft Tall 'man' wearing power armour, glasses and a moustache which clearly doesn't belong to him and keeps slipping off. A debate is in session)

Senior Member of the Council 1, "Omegon is an important threat that must be dealt with! He must be hunted down and destroyed like the dog he is!"

Senior Member of the Council 2, "Omegon is a ghost, a phantom, a nightmare to tell the children of Terra, he is not worth a single Imperial Vessal or Guard squad"

Senior Member of the Council 1, "We have killed his brother, we should finish the job!!!"

An unaturally high pitched voice utters the words "I think Omegon is a nice guy and should be left alone"

(Camera cuts to the 12ft tall giant and an elderly, blind and deaf member of the coucil who has lived for decades too long it seems.)

Senior Member of the Council 1, "WHO DARES SPOUT SUCH HERESY!!!"

(The giant inclines his head towards the senile old man, and while doing so his moustache slips and he has to quickly re-apply it)

12ft Giant, "A traitor says what?"

Senile Old Man, "What!?"

12ft Giant, "See he's a traitor!"

Senior Member of the Council 1, "Guards take this filth away and execute him immediately!!!".

Senile Old Man, "... What!? ..."

(The debate resumes once more after its heretical interuption, and the camera remains on the 12ft Giant who, like Mr Burns utters the word "Excellent", while re-adjusting the glasses and moustache that still won't stay on)



So in answer to your question, I have no clue where Omegon is and neither does anyone else.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Hes in your house!!! ever seen the movie when a stranger calls guess what that was him. He is the phantom that stalks in the night he is OMEGON


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are not the primarchs you are looking for.
Move along.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Ask your mom, she's always known where he is.At least after 10:30. Boom shicka wow wow.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

lol dac lol


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I feel like I might be sinking to a comedic low here, but I think I know where he is:

He’s climbin' in yo windows. He’s snatchin' yo people up. Tryna rape em so y’all need to hide yo kids, hide yo wife and hide yo husband.

Now on topic: Honestly, I'm inclined to agree with many others in that Omegon and Alpharius are both still active, and are continuing to use the Alpha Legion for the good of humanity, as talked about in _Legion_. It would make a fair amount of sense for one of their lieutenants to have been killed by Papa Smurf in their stead. Hell, knowing the way those two work, maybe they even intentionally lead the lesser members of the legion (ie, the rank/file marines) to believe that one of them had died, so as to motivate them in what is possibly the most important fight being fought in the Imperium; the fight against the Imperium itself.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

They are currrently hiding in METAL BAWKSES...

Im gonna have to join the band wagon here and say that niether of them are dead. The fluff states that the Alpha Legion was one of the few or only legions to not succumb to chaos taint and mutation and they continue to operate in cells that seem to work towards the same goals thus they have to have some sort of leadership that still binds them all as a whole.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> The fluff states that the Alpha Legion was one of the few or only legions to not succumb to chaos taint and mutation and they continue to operate in cells that seem to work towards the same goals thus they have to have some sort of leadership that still binds them all as a whole.


At the *very least* large contingents of the Legion has succumbed to varying levels of Chaos corruption, that much is undeniable. As for the Primarch, no one knows.. but it is probably just as likely that they are both dead compared to the chances of them both still being alive. The Alpha Legion are an anomaly, we don't know how organised, unified or coordinated they are collectively as a Legion (if they can still be called a Legion). We don't know if they have a collective objective, or if any cells remain free of Chaos taint. What we do know though is that *on the surface of things*, they seem to be totally opposed to the Imperium.


----------

